# Old monitor and keyboard, no name?



## Grelko (Sep 4, 2016)

My neighbor up the road just sat this out. They said it was from the old print shop downtown. I'm guessing early 60s?

I haven't taken it apart yet. I couldn't decide if I should see what/if any PMs are in it, or take it to the antique store.

Does anyone happen to know what or when this is from? There's no name or numbers on it.


----------



## Smack (Sep 4, 2016)

No help from me, but I have seen at least one of those keyboards.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks older than most of the IBM terminals I dealt with
In the very early eighties. There is probably a nice logic board in the keyboard and some decent cards inside the monitor. BUT the resale value may be better than the value of the PM's in these units.


----------



## Grelko (Sep 4, 2016)

While looking through pictures on Google, I thought might have been a PLATO V "1981", but this monitor doesn't have any plugs in the front.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLATO_%28computer_system%29#/media/Filelatovterm1981.jpg


----------



## Grelko (Sep 5, 2016)

I opened the keyboard and it shows Nov 19, 1982 Micro Switch Freeport Ill USA.

Wasn't as old as I thought, but that's all the information I could find so far. I may figure it out once I take the back off of the monitor later.


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi All - I have not seen one like this butt similar, found that ones like this are usually part of some scientific equipment, the last one I pulled apart was part of a UV-Visible spectrophotometer, came with a old AT PC using a boot-up floppy disc to get it started and save data.

If you can get in touch with some science agricultural research facility, the chances are they have old out dated science equipment, it was a lot of fun tearing apart a old tape driven computer, about the size of two four drawer filing cabinets, had way way less computing power than the first non-hard drive floppy booted AT with either 32k or 64k memory, can't remember.  

Regards

Deano,


----------

